# Information on Puglia?



## AJB

Hello We are new to this expat forum and are looking for any help/information on Puglia. We are looking to buy in this area probably around Fasano area for holidays then retirement in a few years. We have recently returned from our first trip to see the area between Bari and Brindisi and also went down as far as Otranto which we also liked very much. If anyone has views on the expat communities in these areas or info on prices of utilities etc or just suggestions! we would be very grateful! Thank you !


----------



## Nardini

AJB said:


> Hello We are new to this expat forum and are looking for any help/information on Puglia. We are looking to buy in this area probably around Fasano area for holidays then retirement in a few years. We have recently returned from our first trip to see the area between Bari and Brindisi and also went down as far as Otranto which we also liked very much. If anyone has views on the expat communities in these areas or info on prices of utilities etc or just suggestions! we would be very grateful! Thank you !


There are quite a lot of Brits living down there, which a quick trawl through Google, searching for forums in Puglia will start uncovering. As far as property is concerned, there are many estate agents both in Puglia and also in the UK specialising in Pugliese property. Again, Google is your friend. 

When looking at properties on the internet, however, be aware that there are quite a few sharks around, which the dedicated fora will help you identify. Having said that, for every property advertised on the internet, there will be 10 actually for sale if you spend a little time there driving around, looking for the vendesi signs - for a lot less than the agents are asking as well.

In short, do your research and don't rush anything - especially in these financial times, eh!


----------

